# Algae Cleaning



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

As many know, I'm planning on moving my Pleco from the 5 gallon tank to the 29g tank, once it's cycled.

My question is, what type of algae eater/bottom dweller would fit into the 5 gallon to replace the Pleco? I know that if I have nothing in there, algae will grow like crazy!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The only thing that will fit in that small of a tank is an oto. Even then, you're overstocked with 2 dwarf gourami. They should be in a minimum of 10g.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If algae grows that much in your tank(s), you should consider fixing the problem, not adding a band-aid. Something is wrong, whether it be lighting, overfeeding, chemical additives or whatnot.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry about that, it's 1 dwarf gourami not 2, thanks for the reminder to fix that. I'm not sure what's causing the algae problem...It's not exposed to that much light...Could be overfeeding. I'll try feeding even less, but as it is I feed very little only every other day...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What are your tank stats? What size is it, how much lighting, do you inject CO2, use fertilizer, etc.? And what kind of algae is it?


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, it's a 5g, been set up for about 4 months now. I will work on getting readings for you. It has 1 fluorescent light bulb, and I don't inject anything or do anything special like that. Like I said the only fish in there right now are the gourami and the pleco, and the pleco will be moving out shortly.

The algae is a lighter brown color. I had some darker brown awhile back, but this is much lighter, almost a reddish brown really. At this point, it's not a big problem, because the Pleco takes care of it. I'm just concerned about how things will go once he's moved.


Edited: For my lack of grammar skills :/


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, that sounds like brown diatoms, which aren't really algae. They usually go away on their own eventually. Best thing for that, IMO, are otos. You could get a couple of otos for a 5g with one DG in it and be fine. There's not really anything you can do to prevent brown diatoms so don't really need to do a balancing act. Just stick to low light plants and you should be fine.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Alright thanks for the info, sorry it took a couple of tries for me to get you all the info you needed. I had already been considering ottos, as my friend just got them for one of his tanks. 

So, I'll plan on getting 2 of them once I move the Pleco out. (Quarantine in the 2.5 first???)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its always recommended to QT for at least 2 weeks minimum before adding fish to an existing tank.


----------

